# favorite steam game?



## TheTangySkitty (Jan 13, 2017)

mine is Geometry Dash because of its being fun in general.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jan 13, 2017)

Recettear. It's a GREAT game, a mix of item selling shop game and dungeon crawler RPG. It has become one of my all-time favorite video games and I've put a ridiculous number of hours into it.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 13, 2017)

lately i've really been enjoying l4d2


----------



## piske (Jan 14, 2017)

Tie between Don't Starve and Civ V.


----------



## Tobia (Jan 14, 2017)

DJStarstryker said:


> Recettear. It's a GREAT game, a mix of item selling shop game and dungeon crawler RPG. It has become one of my all-time favorite video games and I've put a ridiculous number of hours into it.



I've played that one a few times. It's pretty good. The jokes...

I can't pick a favorite Steam Game, but I'll just say Cities Skylines.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jan 14, 2017)

Since I can't really pick between the three, I'll just list all of them. Don't Starve (Together), The Binding of Isaac: Afterbirth+, and Terraria. Stardew valley took Terraria's spot for a while, then it just started to get repetitive and boring (still waiting for the multiplayer update).


----------



## Soraru (Jan 14, 2017)

Dont Starve Together! 
I don't really buy games on steam so its the best one i got in my library haha but overall it is a really good game.


----------



## Irelia (Jan 14, 2017)

would've been terraria if it didn't lag so bad

I think I'm gonna go with Undertale


----------



## Corrie (Jan 14, 2017)

100% Orange Juice and Huniepop~


----------



## mogyay (Jan 14, 2017)

stardew valley


----------



## vel (Jan 14, 2017)

undertale


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 14, 2017)

dont starve together


----------



## Bowie (Jan 14, 2017)

Tricky question, 'cause my favourite game of all time is on Steam, and that's _Sonic Adventure_.

Aside from that, _Portal 2_. Hell, all the Valve games are marvelous.


----------



## AkiBear (Jan 15, 2017)

Undertale and Team Fortress 2.


----------



## Solus (Jan 15, 2017)

Portal 2, The Witness, Owlboy, and Final Fantasy Fantasy XIV.


----------



## smb3master (Jan 15, 2017)

Sonic Adventure 2 and Civ 5


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stardew Valley and Huniepop. I would honestly recommend the first one to anyone who can play it, and even though I love Huniepop it's not for everybody, and if you're a little kiddy or even a young teen you shouldn't play it because of mature content. I honestly shouldn't have played it as young as I did but I just love the actual game play too much not too.


----------



## shunishu (Jan 15, 2017)

Slime Rancher, Meadow, Stardew Valley, Terraria


----------



## Cress (Jan 17, 2017)

I recently got Steam so really the only option I have is Pirate Warriors 3 since it's all I have.  It is really fun though!


----------



## 3skulls (Jan 17, 2017)

Stardew Valley only because it reminds me of Harvest moon.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't really have a favourite, but I suppose the one I've spent the most time on is Left 4 Dead 2.


----------



## Espionage (Jan 17, 2017)

There's a few games: Stardew Valley, Bus Simulator 16, GTA V, Terraria and Rocket League.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 17, 2017)

Stardew Valley


----------



## Squidward (May 10, 2017)

AkiBear said:


> Undertale and Team Fortress 2.



I love Team Fortress 2, but at first I was avoiding it because it looked kind of dumb. It is exactly as dumb as it looks and I love it!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (May 18, 2017)

SKYRIM!!!!!!


----------



## ZagZig321 (May 19, 2017)

Binding of Isaac: Rebirth and Terraria are my favorites at the moment :3
EDIT : OH and Stardew Valley


----------



## Brookie (May 19, 2017)

That surgery game. You can do survey on Trump LOL


----------



## Alienfish (May 24, 2017)

Civ V for sure. Not much on Steam nowadays but easily having the most hours there.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 25, 2017)

i used to like tf2 the most. then it went to skullgirls, then speedrunners, then shovel knight, then lethal league, and now i dont really go on steam anymore.


----------



## Drokmar (May 25, 2017)

I only have three Steam games and I only need one of the, Don't Starve! I absolutely adore the charming graphic style and the gameplay is second to none! Webber is my favorite character to play as!


----------



## mayorgeorgia (May 25, 2017)

Stardew Valley 

- - - Post Merge - - -



ZagZig321 said:


> Binding of Isaac: Rebirth and Terraria are my favorites at the moment :3
> EDIT : OH and Stardew Valley



I'm playing binding on my ds right now, I think I prefer the handheld version to the steam controls


----------



## Nerd House (May 28, 2017)

Hard to pick just one...

Terraria
Dragon Ball Xenoverse 2
Neon Chrome
Ys Origin
Transistor
Bastion
Shovel Knight
LEGO Jurassic World
Batman: Arkham City
Crypt of the Necrodancer


----------



## Sanrio (May 29, 2017)

Stardew Valley, Night in the Woods and Undertale.


----------



## brutalitea (May 29, 2017)

Stardew Valley
Papers, Please
Fort Meow


----------



## Hellfish (May 29, 2017)

The bioshock trilogy over all because it's just the best. I also play binding of issac to death and have almost got 1000000%.

I also love the Nazi zombies side of the call of duty black ops games (It's pretty much the only reason I own all three...)

If I were to recommend games to people here it's have to be both ABZU and RiME as they are just really beautiful games that imo are more like works of art then anything else. I just hope someone reads this and gets either of them as they are truly wonderful creations!!!

I have too much faves though 

You can see my steam profile here ^-^
http://steamcommunity.com/id/hellfishs10


----------



## padfoot6 (Jun 3, 2017)

Right now I've been super obsessed with Night in the Woods, I replayed it tons of times to get as many steam achievements as I can. Little Nightmares is amazing too. 
There's also this game called Viridi, you pretty much just water virtual plants but it's pretty relaxing.


----------



## Alcosmos (Jun 4, 2017)

Portal 2, Team Fortress 2 and Undertale


----------



## Envy (Jun 4, 2017)

Haven't even installed Steam on my "new" PC from three years ago. Lol. All I remember having is Civilization IV and V and Sim City IV. I didn't play either all of that often.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 6, 2017)

Probably Terraria. I easily have the most hours into that game.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Jun 7, 2017)

I absolutely love both Left 4 Dead games.Left 4 Dead was the first rated M game I've ever owned


----------



## Milleram (Jun 7, 2017)

I really like the FNAF games (don't judge) and a few visual novels, like Hatoful Boyfriend, Amnesia, and Ozmafia. I'm anxious to try Stardew Valley, because I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Sig (Jun 7, 2017)

undertale and danganronpa


----------



## larryberry (Jun 9, 2017)

Mine is Battlefield.


----------



## MishMeesh (Jun 9, 2017)

Stardew Valley, no contest.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Jun 14, 2017)

Maybe not my favorite Steam game, but Princess Remedy in a World of Hurt is a good one with its witty humor. You can pick it up and learn so easily without having guides or instructions.


----------

